# استفسار عن مكينة تفريز



## vip.saher (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


عاجل جداً وهام​ 


كيفكم شباااااب . إن شاء الله بخير​ 

أخوكم غاوي أشغال يدوية واغلب شغلي بالخشب​ 

عندي شوية أدوات تخدمني في هذا الموضوع​ 

المهم :​ 

لي فتره أشوف مقاطع على اليوتيوب عن مكينة تسمى ( مكينة فريز أو تفريز )​ 

وفيه أشكال منها وأنواع صغير وكبير​ 

حصلت ماركة ماكيتا بدون ضمان من محلات الاورفلي يقول هي تجي من الشركة بدون ضمان ​ 

نوعين الصغير بـــ 550 ريال والكبير بــــ 950 ريال​ 


وحصلت ماركة Skil 1100 وات صناعة PRC بـ 300 ريال​ 

ما ادري ايش معنى PRC​ 

حجمها وسط ​ 



 


 




وحصلت ماركة BLACK DECKER 1200 وات صناعه صينيه بـ 319 ريال​ 

كبيره


 



 



::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​ 


1- أي نوع أفضل من ناحية ألصناعة والجودة والتحمل​ 

Skil​ 

أو​ 

BLACK DECKER​ 

لان الماكيتا غالية شوي​ 


2 – ايش الأشياء المهمة اللي لازم تكون موجودة​ 

في مكينة التفريز ولازم أسال عنها قبل اشتري​


----------



## vip.saher (10 مايو 2010)

Up
في انتظاركم شباب للاهميه


----------



## ديدين (10 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم
أعتقد بما أن صاحب المحل قال لك أنها أتت بدون بطاقة الضمان فأغلب الظن أنها منتوجات مقلدة خصوصا أنها آتية من الصين (made in PRC) أو (made in china) 
و أستطيع أن أؤكد لك أن شركة skill الأنجليزية أو black and decker لا تبيعان منتجاتها بدون ضمان.

PRC= People's Republic of China


----------



## vip.saher (10 مايو 2010)

تسلم اخي ديدين
الله يسلمك مكينه skil ومكينة black and decker
لم اسال المحل عن ضمانها

مكينة ماكيتا هي اللي بدون ضمان وفي محل من افضل واكبر المحلات في المدينه المنورة 
وهذا اللي مخليني استغرب ان ماعندهم ضمان
يقولي اتحداك تجيب لي مكينه تفريز معاها ضمان من الشركه كلها تجي بدون ضمان ؟؟؟!!
المهم اللي فهمته منك ان skil شركة انجليزيه صح ؟؟
واللي انا لقيت صناعه صينيه
طيب ايش تشور علي
مع العلم اني اول مره اشتري مكينة تفريز يعني عليمي فما ودي اشتري بـ 900 ريال واندم
خصوصاً ان استخدامي فقط هوايه


----------



## ديدين (11 مايو 2010)

إن كنت تستخدمها هواية فقط فبإمكانك شراء أي ماركة makita أو black and decker أو bosch بشرط أن تكون أصلية و الأحسن هي الألمانية bosch لكن أعتقد أن سعرها سيكون عالي نوعا ما.
لكن الحذر الحذر من الوقوع في المنتوجات المقلدة لأنها قد تتعطل بعد دقائق من استعمالها
و أعيد و أؤكد لك أن جميع هذه الشركات تقدم ضمان لـ 6 أشهر على الأقل
و إذا أردت أن تتأكد فبإمكانك القيام ببحث في الأنترنت أو البحث عن الوكيل المعتمد في المملكة و تسأله عن الضمان
نعم شركة skill أصلها أنجليزي و شركة bosch ألمانية و perles سوسرية لكن كل هذه الشركات حولت جزءا من إنتاجها نحو الصين لخفض تكاليف الإنتاج لكن تبقى هذه الأخيرة نوعيتها رديئة.
و أعيد و أكرر إن كان إستخدامك لها هواية فلا داع لوضع كل مدخراتك فيها و لكن إشتري أقلهما سعرا بشرط أن تكون ماركة معروفة و أصلية و ليست مقلدة.

تحياتي . . .


----------



## vip.saher (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير يالغالي
شورك وهداية الله
بارجع اخذ لفه لعلي اجد محل يبيع الاصليه
لكن مشكلتنا في المدينه اغلب المحلات ماتجيب الا صيني


----------



## vip.saher (11 مايو 2010)

طيب الله لا يهينكم
ايش الفرق بين الحجم الكبير والصغير في مكينة التفريز اللي في الصور اعلاه
اقصد اللي تستخدم يدوياً
من حيث الاعمال اللي تقوم فيها
هل الفرق فقط في قوة المحرك والا فيه اشياء ثانيه اقدر اسويها بالكبيره ومااقدر اسويها بالصغيره


----------



## ديدين (11 مايو 2010)

بحثت لك على الأنترنت و وجدت أن شركة skil أو شركة bosch تمنحان سنتين ضمان للجهاز الذي تبحث عنه
و وجدت موديل واحد لشركة skil إسمه skil 1830 AD سعره يعادل 102 يورو
أما الفرق بين المديل الكبير و الصغير فيكمن في سمك التمريرة و إستطاعة المحرك.


----------



## vip.saher (11 مايو 2010)

اخوي ديدين

اشكر لك وقفتك معي
وهذا يدل على طيب اصلك
مااملك الا الدعاء لك بكل خير
:56:

مااستغني عن مشورتك
بكره لي فره في السوق ادور الموديل skil 1830 AD
وان شاء الله احصل​


----------



## vip.saher (14 مايو 2010)

اخوي ديدين الله لا يهينك
اليوم مريت ساكو لقيت بلاك اندكير black and decker
عليها ضمان 6 شهور وكل الاجهزة اللي عندهم ضمانها 6 شهور
بما فيها مكينه الماكيتا الصغيره ( 600 ريال ) ياباني
وتقريباً انا استقريت على black and decker بـ 300 ريال

؟؟ : بالنسبه لريش المكينة هل كلها تركب على جميع الانواع لاني خايف اخذ الـ black and decker
وتكون الريش حقتها غير متوفره او قليله
هذا اهم شي بالنسبه لي

صراحه اخوي اليوم شلت الـ black and decker وشغلتها حسيت صناعتها جيده جداً
المكينه ثابته وتحسها قطعه وحده متماسكه


----------



## ديدين (14 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم 
بحثت لك على آلة تفريز من نوع black and decker و وجدت 4 موديلات
KW1600EKA
KW900EKA
KW900E-QS
KW800EK

الآن إن كنت تقصد بكلمة "ريش" فريزة القطع فهذه الآلات تقبل قطر ذيل الفريزة من 12مم إلى 38مم أما بالنسبة للأقطار الأقل من 12مم فهي مزودة بممسك خاص لأقل من 12 مم
و أخيرا أظن أن هذه الماركة معروفة و تصنع وفق المواصفات العالمية و بالتالي لا داعي للقلق من هذه الناحية.

تحياتي . . .


----------



## vip.saher (14 مايو 2010)

هلابك اخوي
هذي الريش اللي اقصد ( ماادري ايش اسمها )









اللي سمعته انه فيها منها مقاسات واقصد بالمقاسات مقاس الجزء الاسفل للريشه 
اللي يركب في مكينه التفريز
فبعض الريش لا تتوافق مع اي مكينة تفريز ( هذا ماسمعته ) مع ان صاحب محل قالي فيه قطعه صغيره
تركبها على حسب حجم الريشه وتركب مع مقاس مكينه


----------



## vip.saher (15 مايو 2010)

Up
up


----------



## ديدين (15 مايو 2010)

هذه هي أداة القطع إسمها الفريزة
الآلة التي تريد اقتناؤها تقبل قطر ذيل الفريزة من 12 مم إلى 38 مم مباشرة
أما الأقطار أقل من 12 مم فتركب بواسطة ممسك إضافي صغير يأتي مع تجهيزات الآلة.
إذن ما فيه مشكل بتاتا توكل على الله و ربي يعينك في مهمتك.

تحياتي . . .


----------



## vip.saher (16 مايو 2010)

الله يوفقك يالغالي


----------

